# Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: Congrats cleodelinda!



## Juneplum (Dec 16, 2007)

*PRIZE: Curiositease: 5 Softsparkle Eye Pencils*

Congrats *cleodelinda*! :congrats: 

*This contest is open to both US & international members.*

*Q - Name 2 celebrity males that have been featured in MAC campaigns or collections?* 

*RuPaul, Eddie Izzard, Boy George*







And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck everyone!

*CONTEST ENDS TONIGHT AT 10:30pm EST.*


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Good question!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is such a lovely prize! good luck everybody! x


----------



## ayoungie (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

wow, i actually know this one!

yayy!


----------



## FK79 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Yay entered. Thanks specktra.


----------



## TheStranger1 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Great prize!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Entered! Thanks Specktra!


----------



## Holly (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Sent. Good luck all


----------



## Lisa J (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Woohoo, I didn't even have to search for this one - good question!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

sent! I hope i got the right answers LOL

good luck everyone!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Dont kno if im right but oh well, I tried. Thanx Specktra 4 the amazing contest!!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

I entered.. good luck to all!!!


----------



## kokometro (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

I know.. I know....


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Sent. Thank you Specktra. This is by far my FAVORITE website!


----------



## alehoney (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

these are fun!


----------



## JGmac (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Good luck all!


----------



## redambition (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

good luck everyone!

edit: oh no.. i forgot to put my username in the email. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's what i get for trying to use my brain before i've had a cup of coffee.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for once I didn't have to use google. hehe


----------



## fingie (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## muscidae (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

OOOO! I hope I have the right answer... I should have checked before sending, huh? Oh well. 

Good luck all!!


----------



## soco210 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

I'm unsure on one.... :\ going to search around a bit more then send.  hrmmm


----------



## Divinity (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Ooooh good luck!!


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

i hope i got this correct


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

ahhh this one is so exciting!!!! i love softsparkle pencils!!!


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

i forgot to write my username in the body of the email as well...gah

i pray i still have a chance though and that ill get an email back saying "you won, now who is this??" LOL


----------



## Chelseaa (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

ahhhhh softsparkle eyepencils!
one of the first mac products i ever bought...
nightsky and ultra chill
=]


----------



## soco210 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

does this one have more than 2 possible correct answers??  i think i found 3 lol *bangs head on table* I already sent an entry in with 2 of them, but then a third appeared via BFF lol crapp


----------



## matsubie (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

hehe, i already purchased these when they came out, so i'm just going to give the other gals a chance to win this prize~ good luck everyone!


----------



## jarin (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12-16-07: SPARKLY EYES*

Hope I made it in time


----------

